# best shampoo for cotton haired Leo



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Leo has cotton like hair. It's easily matted. I was wondering if there is a better shampoo for this type of hair? Currently I use Chris Christensen day to day shampoo and Coat handler leave in conditioner. Not sure if that's the best to go with. My groomer thinks I should shampoo Leo every 4 days but I really don't have the time for that. Hoping proper hair products will do the trick. I comb him everyday.

Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmmm...looking through posts on cotton coats I see no one has responded to this. Anyone? Scarlett has a cotton coat that gets pretty wavy and Willow has silky almost slippery fur. One mats the other does not. I have the same question. Is there a shampoo/conditioner that works best on cotton coats? I have quite a few but wondering about others' experiences.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Same here. I'm considering just keeping Chi-Chi in a puppy cut. I have gone through a small fortune of products and nothing works. Hendrix is silky smooth.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

I like the line of CHI for dogs... Duke is a havapoo so with the poodle in him he gets really curly and matted easily, we keep him in a puppy cut no longer then 1 inch


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout has a very dense, soft and wavy cottony coat. The groomer uses her own shampoo to clean the coat and then uses Pure Paws Basic Silk conditioner. When his coat was long she would apply conditioner, comb it through the coat and leave it on for a few minutes. It left his coat silky and soft. She also used the Silk Cream for more conditioning. Now that his coat is short she only applies a very small amount so the coat will be stiffer for his haircut. Works great on Truffles too!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I like Ziggy's dog shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I really like ice on ice by CC for matting, spray on and press mat between fingers, then comb apart. Think the conditioner is more important than shampoo. I still use Bobby Panter Stinky Dog because I think it helps with the eye boogers.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Marni said:


> I really like ice on ice by CC for matting, spray on and press mat between fingers, then comb apart. Think the conditioner is more important than shampoo. I still use Bobby Panter Stinky Dog because I think it helps with the eye boogers.


I just tried the CC Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner (not the spray). It worked really well. Even Zelda's coat parts on her back! Hair is light and soft afterward.


----------

